# First bloom Phrag. Fritz Schomberg 3N (kovachii ‘Terminator’ x besseae ‘Rob’s Choice’ AM/AOS)



## southernbelle (Sep 20, 2019)

Only open 2 days 
Close up of pouch


----------



## kiwi (Sep 20, 2019)

Really nice well grown


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 20, 2019)

Holy crap that's amazing. The color is superb.


----------



## Ray (Sep 20, 2019)

_What he ^ said._


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 20, 2019)

Excelent color


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 20, 2019)

That is red


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 20, 2019)

Just beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 20, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Holy crap that's amazing. The color is superb.


Thank you!


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2019)

Amazing color...I mean that's RED. Where did you get that
beauty???? I want one or maybe more.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 21, 2019)

That is a Orchids Limited hybrid and a triploid. They grow incredibly quickly and make big plants with wide leaves. This hybrid has a double dose of besseae from the tetraploid parent so maybe we should expect a ‘redder’ flower compared to the usual FS.
I have a photo of one of their best from this cross sent to me by Jerry Fischer. It had the clonal name ‘big mother pucker’...
It was easily the best FS I’ve ever seen. Just huge with perfect shape.
This photo appears to show a first flowering seedling. Think what it will be like on its third growth!
My plant from this cross should be open in about a month. I’ll post it then.
Yay besseae ‘robs choice’ hybrids...


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 21, 2019)

monocotman said:


> That is a Orchids Limited hybrid and a triploid. They grow incredibly quickly and make big plants with wide leaves. This hybrid has a double dose of besseae from the tetraploid parent so maybe we should expect a ‘redder’ flower compared to the usual FS.
> I have a photo of one of their best from this cross sent to me by Jerry Fischer. It had the clonal name ‘big mother pucker’...
> It was easily the best FS I’ve ever seen. Just huge with perfect shape.
> This photo appears to show a first flowering seedling. Think what it will be like on its third growth!
> ...


You are correct. This is the one Jerry gave me last July in a 1.5” pot. Others (more mature) of this cross were blooming and I commented on the beautiful almost coral red color. He then gave me the seedling as I was buying quite a few plants on that visit. One year later, first bloom. I was surprised it is so red. Newly opened we will see how it ages. When all 3 flowers are open I’ll repost. I photograph with a daylight bulb on black background which gives me the most accurate color. Other than that it’s just an iPhone X photo. I also will try to remember to measure bloom and report.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 21, 2019)

abax said:


> Amazing color...I mean that's RED. Where did you get that
> beauty???? I want one or maybe more.


Phrag. 'Fritz Schomberg' 3N that was a small seedling given to me by Jerry when I was out visiting Orchids Ltd. last summer. My tag says (kovachii 'Terminator' x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS (OL 12-204).


----------



## Guldal (Sep 22, 2019)

Oh, that red! 

Who could resist and not just immediately love it?! He or she would haveth a heart of stone!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 23, 2019)

Wow, you all are very kind. I was not expecting all the nice comments. Encouraging for a under 100 plant two year old light room orchid grower who has learned most things the hard way, except for the kind help of some like terryros .


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! Rob's Choice is an amazing parent. That is amazing for such a small plant. Thanks for sharing. I should try to pick some up, when I'm allowed to buy orchids again.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 28, 2019)

Okay, I went into my room yesterday and my Fritz flower had fallen already! It opened 9/18. I don’t know if I hit it and caused this or overwatered. Second and third flowers have not yet opened, so hopefully will be at the same time to compare old vs new bloom. Anyway, flower was still perfect, sad to lose it so soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 30, 2019)

it's weird to me how Phrag flowers fall off when they're still in perfect condition


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 30, 2019)

It's nothing that you did to make the flower fall off, it just happens that way with phrags.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 1, 2019)

likespaphs said:


> it's weird to me how Phrag flowers fall off when they're still in perfect condition


My Jason Fischer flowers hold until all 2 or 3 are opened. That was what was weird to me, that one opened and fell before the second was open. Second one is just starting to open, now, several days later.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 1, 2019)

A phrag can hold more flowers on a stem when it is older and stronger. This is par for the course for a single growth seedling!
David


----------



## blondie (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice one fantastic colour to the flower


----------

